# Neue Brandungsruten



## daci7 (21. Februar 2017)

Moinsen, 
da demnächst der Kauf von einem Pärchen neuer Brandungsstöcker anfällt würd ich gern mal ein wenig Erfahrung einfragen.

Ich suche eine recht straffe Rute, wobei ich trotzdem über die Spitze die Bisse erkennen will.
4,2 bis 4,5m passen mir persönlich sehr gut - Die Rute sollte mit 200g voll durchgezogen klarkommen und ausgeben würd ich gerne bis 150 Tacken pro Rute.

Kann mir jemand etwas zu den folgenden Ruten sagen:

Dega Galaxxy Surf 
Pontos Celtic Surf
Quantum Torrent Beach Fighter
Quantum Smart Surf
Vercelli Oxygen Outlander

Oder habt ihr ganz andere Tips?
Bin für alles offen!
Grüße,
David


----------



## hendry (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*

Moin,

stand vor kurzem vor der selben Frage und hab mich für diese Ruten entschieden.

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-brandungsrute-daiwa-shorecast-surf-ii-131017.html

War noch nicht mit am Wasser, aber machen einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Die Spitze ist nach erster Begutachtung auch sehr straff, hatte nen 200gr Blei dran und wippen war minimal.


----------



## degl (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*

Spontan würde ich dir die Outlander empfehlen, weil ich selbst sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einem ähnlichen Modell(Unabomber)habe.............aber auch die Celtic von Pontos oder die vom Vorposter empfohlene Daiwa Shorecast.......sind gute Ruten#6

gruß degl


----------



## Maxthecat (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*

Stehen auch im Verkauf hier im Forum ein Paar 4,20 m Penn Surf Ruten drin ! Die sind sogar mit Wechselspitzen und der Preis inkl. Versand scheint mir auch OK zu sein .


----------



## KxKx2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*

Ich fische auch die Penn Regiment Multi, in 4,50m. Sind schöne Ruten und haben eine sehr gute Ausstattung.
 Bei den Wechselspitzen sind die Ringe etwas kleiner im Durchmesser verbaut, was eventuell bei Krautgang stören könnte.

 Die Ruten werden bei Ebay wie ich gesehen habe, neu für 139 Euro verkauft.


----------



## daci7 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*

Alles klar, da kommt ja schon 'ne Menge zusammen - Danke!

Bei den PENN Ruten machen mir einerseits die kleineren Ringe Sorgen und andererseits das mit "nur" 225 angegebene WG. Nun ist das ja immer recht subjektiv ... was sagst du dazu KoKo2? Ich schreib auch mal Stefan an, der die Ruten anbietet - Danke für den Tip, hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.

Vom Gefühl tendiere ich auch zu den Outlander - aber nur, weil ich mal die Vercellis von einem Kumpel gefischt hab ... allerdings waren das andere und ich hab keine Ahnung ob das irgendwie vergleichbar ist |supergri

Die Daiwa kommt auch in die innere Auswahl - klingt vielversprechend!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*



daci7 schrieb:


> Bei den PENN Ruten machen mir einerseits die kleineren Ringe Sorgen und andererseits das mit "nur" 225 angegebene WG.



Das werden multirollenberingte Stöcke sein, Penn gibt bei Brandungsruten oft eine M-und eine F-Version raus.

Ich fische u.a. zwei "Penn Extreme Match 2 M", die ich mal zu einem guten Kurs auf der Insel bekommen habe. Das sind für das schwere Brandungsangeln im mittleren Preisbereich feine Stöckchen, sehr straff aber trotzdem noch sensibel genug in der Spitze. Kaufkriterium war für mich u.a., daß die M-Version keinen Rollenhalter hat sondern man die Rolle mittels Schellen an einer beliebigen Position anbringen kann.

Zum WG bei Penn muß man wissen, daß sich die Angaben hier auf das "Netto-Wurfgewicht", sprich nur das Blei beziehen und auch realistisch im wirklich handelbaren Bereich liegen.
Meine 7oz Ruten ziehe ich mit 200g-Kralle und beispielsweise 'ner ganzen Sardine als Köder voll durch.

Ich bin mit Penn sehr zufrieden, stünde ein Neukauf an, würde ich mich zuallererst bei Penn umschauen.


----------



## KxKx2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*

Meine Penn Multi ist für Stationärrollen geeignet. Der Starterring ist schön groß gewählt.
 Ich habe mir die Ruten gekauft, damit ich flexibler bin.
 Damit habe ich mit der leichten Spitze, mit 80gr. auf Aal im Fluss gefischt.

 Die harte Spitze dürfte locker die 200 gr. schaffen:m


----------



## daci7 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*

Hmmm - das klingt richtig gut! Die kommen definitiv in die nähere Auswahl, danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Meine Penn Multi ist für Stationärrollen geeignet. Der Starterring ist schön groß gewählt.
> Ich habe mir die Ruten gekauft, damit ich flexibler bin.
> Damit habe ich mit der leichten Spitze, mit 80gr. auf Aal im Fluss gefischt.
> 
> Die harte Spitze dürfte locker die 200 gr. schaffen:m




Ich hab mir die grad mal angeschaut, daß sind in der Tat Stationärmodelle, gut, absolute Weitwurffetischisten werden die enge Beringung der Wechselspitzen vielleicht monieren, aber man will ja in erster Linie Fische fangen und keine Löcher in den Horizont schmeißen.

Ich nutze übrigens eine Regiment Heavy Pilk als schwere Hecht/Wallerspinne, daß ist ein sehr feiner Blank, der sich mit deutlich teureren Modellen messen kann.
Extra Gimmick-die Rute kommt in einem Transportrohr!


----------



## daci7 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> [...]
> Extra Gimmick-die Rute kommt in einem Transportrohr!


Hab'sch auch schon gesehn - ist auf jeden Fall mal positiv zu vermerken! Einzig das Gefummel mit Wechselspitzen am Strand ist mir noch nicht ganz geheuer, aber man muss ja nicht immer alles mitschleppen. Ich bleib dran :m


----------



## Stefan660 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*

Hier mal ein Bild, dann wisst ihr wovon gesprochen wird.
http://www.stefanmenzel.net/Regiment.jpg

Ich habe die Spitze eigentlich nur einmal getauscht, von 8 auf 6oz weil ich eh nur meist mit 150g fische.


----------



## daci7 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*

Kurzes Update:
Dank einem netten Boardi bin ich jetz Besitzer von einem Pärchen Sportex Magnus Surf de Lux. Zusammen mit zwei PENN Affinity II die ich noch hier hatte macht das genau das was ich gesucht hab.
#6
Gefischt wird aber leider erst gegen Ende April...


----------



## degl (19. März 2017)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten*

Da kann man nich meggern#6

gruß degl


----------

